# I think My best pen yet



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I think this is the best one I have done yet. still has the bark of the deer horn on it. Plus the fit is great.Now if I couldlearn how to take good pictures. LOL


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Nice job Bobby!!

Jeff


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby...those are really sharp looking. Great job. You need to put one on the 2cool classified hunting section (if you haven't already). gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I will as soon as I get all of them that people have ordered done lol. My neighbor wants 5 of them to take to work. He said he had them sold already. I am getting $35 each + shipping now but I may have to go up to $40 + shipping.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

OK....Bobby, It's time to sub-contract those things out! I'll do them for 34.50 each which will give you a 50 cent profit for doing nothing....sound good??? 8*)


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

and of course....you cover the cost of materials! LOL!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea, and you supply me a fresh supply of deer, I will get antlers for you and shells that it took to get them. Very small charge for that.


----------

